# End of Solitude! New Puppy!



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Pictures please ?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations to your sister!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy for them both


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Congratulations to your sister🎉🎉


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful news, and yes, pics please 🥰!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He’s a parti, but not one of the three recognized colors for the breed. Still good company and enjoying training especially the praise and treats.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Yay furbabies and wfh schedules. He looks soft and like a cutie


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am really happy she has this puppy. Fritz apparently responds to praise more than treats and he wants cuddles anytime. I hope she can get him house trained quickly, so she can have a foot warmer in bed.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

He is sooooo cute!! Congrats to your sister


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Is he undocked? I’ve never seen an undocked schnauzer before! I love his little button nose.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

His ears were done. Why wouldn’t they do the tail? I suspect he’s a puppy mill dog, but she’s so delighted I’m not gong to mention it right now.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Mfmst said:


> His ears were done. Why wouldn’t they do the tail? I suspect he’s a puppy mill dog, but she’s so delighted I’m not gong to mention it right now.


If he is, he at least seems to have come out mentally whole this far. Which is half the battle, a genetic health test may be in order as a Christmas gift.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

His tail is docked, a soft it turns out. I need to introduce the concept of pet insurance.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I love the name Fritz for a miniature schnauzer, and he is very cute! I'm glad she's enjoying his company.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My sister had a nice arrangement with elderly neighbors and their Shih Tsu puppy. She was happy to take the neighbor’s dog for a run/walk or dog sit in pre-Covid times when travel was less fraught. She couldn’t ask to borrow their dog for company, unfortunately. Fritz is exactly the RX for her. She is SO happy.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Fritz is a darling little boy, and what a lovely groom!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Today my sister visited her daughter’s young family, two granddaughters aged five and seven, as well as Muffin, their 60 lb. Heinz 57. He delighted them all and was very deferential to Muffin. Fine with Muffin. She apparently prefers human lap real estate where she went when she was “over” puppy visitor. So a good first visit and the grands were immediately in love with Fritz. She tries to visit weekly, so a good start


----------

